# busta



## tie-break

Buongiorno a tutti 

Dalle mie parti i sacchetti di plastica del supermercato vengono comunemente chiamati "buste", (se qualcuno chiede un sacchetto quasi quasi non lo capiscono  ).

Volevo sapere se questo termine è comune in altre zone d'Italia, oppure se ne utilizzate degli altri tipici delle vostre zone (so ad esempio che a Bologna si dice "sporta" o "sportina").

Grazie


----------



## IkHouVanPulcino

Anche a Roma utilizziamo comunemente il termine Busta. Non so se ce ne sono altri, io l'ho sempre chiamata e sempre sentita chiamare così.

Simona


----------



## gabrigabri

A Torino dovrebbero esser normali buste, sacchetti e borse.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Qui buste non si usa: borsa/sacchetto per la spesa.
Chiameremmo buste solo quelle rigide, di carta.


----------



## fioccoeranda

Ci sono vari articoli (Corriere e Repubblica) sul divieto delle buste di plastica/sacchetti della spesa. Nella finanziaria 2007 sono descritti come "sacchi da asporto"


----------



## tie-break

fioccoeranda said:


> Nella finanziaria 2007 sono descritti come "*sacchi da asporto*"


 
Forse è proprio da qua che deriva il termine "sporta" tanto in voga a Bologna


----------



## Stiannu

In realtà ho sempre associato _busta_ a una parlata più centro-meridionale. E' comprensibile anche qui a Torino, dove d'altra parte l'origine regionale degli abitanti è molto mista, ma non frequentissimo.
Qui, nei supermercati al cliente viene chiesto se desidera un _sacchetto_ (sott. _di plastica_). Da piccolo invece sentivo più spesso parlare di _borse di plastica_, ma mi sembra una dicitura sempre meno comune.


----------



## la italianilla

In Toscana si usa il termine busta, ma anche sacchetto. Mi pare che entrambi i termini siano usati in ugual misura. Forse "sacchetto" si riferisce maggiormente a quello riguardante l'immondizia 
Ultimamente vi sono persone che parlano di eco-sacchetto.
Ciao.


----------



## micro

tie-break said:


> Buongiorno a tutti
> 
> Dalle mie parti i sacchetti di plastica del supermercato vengono comunemente chiamati "buste", (se qualcuno chiede un sacchetto quasi quasi non lo capiscono  ).
> 
> Volevo sapere se questo termine è comune in altre zone d'Italia, oppure se ne utilizzate degli altri tipici delle vostre zone (so ad esempio che a Bologna si dice "sporta" o "sportina").
> 
> Grazie



Anche a Padova si dice "sporta", ma solo in dialetto.


----------



## Oluja

Da noi è sacchetto. Busta fa pensare a quella della lettera


----------



## sabrinita85

Da noi si dice busta, però chi vuol fare il sofisticato, lo chiama sacchetto... insomma 'busta' non è molto _avistocvatico_.


----------



## sam1978

Oluja said:


> Da noi è sacchetto. Busta fa pensare a quella della lettera



Idem per noi liguri!


----------



## trier2007

Da noi si dice più comunemente 'sacchetto', meno comunemente 'busta'. La prima volta che ho fatto la spesa in un ipermarket milanese e mi è stato chiesto se volevo una borsa ho pensato che si trattasse di una candid camera!


----------



## infinite sadness

Che strano, io pensavo che busta fosse più centro-settentrionale, dato che nella mia città si usa quasi esclusivamente "sacchetto".
Sporta si usa per contenitori più consistenti, insomma verie e proprie borse diverse dai sacchi di carta o plastica. Le sporte si usavano quando non esistevano i sacchetti usa e getta.
Busta è quella per spedire la corrispondenza.


----------



## riversky

tie-break said:


> Buongiorno a tutti
> 
> Dalle mie parti i sacchetti di plastica del supermercato vengono comunemente chiamati "buste", (se qualcuno chiede un sacchetto quasi quasi non lo capiscono  ).
> 
> Volevo sapere se questo termine è comune in altre zone d'Italia, oppure se ne utilizzate degli altri tipici delle vostre zone (so ad esempio che a Bologna si dice "sporta" o "sportina").
> 
> Grazie


 
Io, a padova, dovevo dire "bustina"...
Qui a milano devo dire "sacchetto" o non capiscono!


----------



## SunDraw

riversky said:


> Io, a padova, dovevo dire "bustina"...


Curioso. Quando, qui in Veneto, sentii dire per la prima volta "busta" a una cassa di supermercato, diciamo oltre una decina di anni fa, trovai il termine talmente _originale_, che lo adottai prontamente _per puro snobismo_.
Forse per la stessa ragione a Padova, città incline alle fisime, all'opposto di Venezia tanto per dire, si va rapidamente di vezzeggiativi di cortesia: "borsetta", "sacchettino", "sportina" ecc (non si scrivono ma si dicono eccome!).
Per "sporta" confermerei la rimanenza di un italiano più del passato (cfr "un sacco e una sporta") nel dialetto, preferendo i tempi moderni "borsa della spesa" (controprova: ditemi dove o chi usa _normalmente_ "sporta" e parlando di che, escluso Bologna): io stesso avrei difficoltà a dare un nome ai borsoni di cotone grezzo ecologisti p) che uso per fare la spesa ("sporte" da queste parti suonerebbe appunto dialetto, per quanto lo siano in perfetto italiano).
A ogni modo, parlando di plastica e carta, nella mia mini inchiesta al locale _shopping_ di fine-settimana prenatalizio, ho registrato una prevalenza di "sacchetto" e "borsa" più diminutivi vari.


----------



## SunDraw

Qualcuno mai da qualche parte [ancora] usa/conosce la parola "cavagna/cavagno/gavagno" per canestro/sporta (o con quale altra sfumatura/uso), o addirittura "andare a far la cavagna" per dire "andare a far la spesa"?


----------



## infinite sadness

Qua la parola si usa, ma solo per indicare un particolare contenitore per ricotta, fatto con listelle di canna.


----------



## Elianthos

Sì, anche mia nonna a Marsala lo usava... Ma lei chiamava direttamente così la ricotta, magari per estensione...

Comunque a Genova busta suona un po' "importato" dalla lombardia, da noi si usa semplicemente *sacchetto*, al massimo *borsina*!


----------



## Oluja

Elianthos said:


> Sì, anche mia nonna a Marsala lo usava... Ma lei chiamava direttamente così la ricotta, magari per estensione...
> 
> Comunque a Genova busta suona un po' "importato" dalla lombardia, da noi si usa semplicemente *sacchetto*, al massimo *borsina*!


 
Guarda che in Lombardia non esiste questo uso della parola busta... è un po' difficile che suoni importato da noi, visto che diciamo sacchetto!


----------



## Montesacro

Ma esiste qualcuno che utilizza il termine _shopper_?
È uno di quegli anglicismi fasulli troppo demenziali per essere veri...

Quando vado a fare la spesa nei supermercati trovo questa dicitura negli scontrini:
1 shopper……………………..0,05 €    (pure le buste di plastica fanno pagare!)


----------



## Sempervirens

Montesacro said:


> Ma esiste qualcuno che utilizza il termine _shopper_?
> È uno di quegli anglicismi fasulli troppo demenziali per essere veri...
> 
> Quando vado a fare la spesa nei supermercati trovo questa dicitura negli scontrini:
> 1 shopper……………………..0,05 €    (pure le buste di plastica fanno pagare!)



Se ne trovo uno gli faccio lo sgambetto!

Da noi in Toscana si usa borsa, borsina e busta. Poi se c'è bisogno di specificare si aggiunge 'della spesa'.

Naturalmente direi " Una borsata di roba" e non una _bustata _(di roba).


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Montesacro said:


> Ma esiste qualcuno che utilizza il termine _shopper_?
> È uno di quegli anglicismi fasulli troppo demenziali per essere veri...


Aggiornamento all'anno 2013:
Credo  che nessuno usi correntemente il termine _shopper_ per riferirsi al comune sacchetto della spesa  (prima di plastica, ora di bioplastica Mater-Bi -link-), tranne i suoi produttori e gli addetti al programma gestionale dei supermercati; sono questi ultimi a inserire il termine nei data-base, ottenendo che infine esca stampato sugli scontrini. 
Il parlante comune continua a chiamarlo sacchetto (al Nord, principalmente in Lombardia), borsina (al Nord e in parte del Centro) e busta (nel Centro-Sud).

Viene invece oggi chiamata davvero _shopper _la borsa per la spesa di tessuto (link) che si è diffusa come conseguenza del divieto, in vigore dallo scorso anno, di usare sacchetti di plastica. 
Poiché queste borse vengono spesso usate come gadget e quindi variamente personalizzate, è emblematico il fatto che persino Uniroma/La Sapienza usi il termine _shopper _per definire le proprie! (link)  

Inoltre, commercianti, operatori e anche clienti (soprattutto di genere femminile) del settore moda e di altri settori inerenti beni voluttuari  (es. profumeria/cosmesi/articoli da regalo) chiamano comunemente _shopper_ i sacchetti  di carta personalizzati usati nelle boutique (link).

Infine, è comunemente detto _shopper_ anche un modello di borsa da donna in voga nelle ultime stagioni, che riprende la forma di quei sacchetti, rettangolare con due corti manici (link).
.
.


----------



## salluc69

A Imperia, dove vivo da molti anni, si usa sacchetto. A Salerno, la mia città di origine, si dice invece busta.


----------

